
There is a significant ongoing decline in sperm counts of Western men - vixen99
https://medicalxpress.com/news/2017-07-significant-ongoing-decline-sperm-western.html
======
spodek
That guy has a big smile for delivering that news.

Unnerving as the first thing you see when the story comes up.

The video is more unnerving: greater than 50% drop measured, apparently still
continuing, little interest in stopping the causes, significant health
implications.

------
notacoward
I've seen many theories about this. The most recent suggests ibuprofen might
be a culprit.

[https://www.cnn.com/2018/01/08/health/ibuprofen-male-
fertili...](https://www.cnn.com/2018/01/08/health/ibuprofen-male-fertility-
study/index.html)

------
imartin2k
This story is several months old and has been on the frontpage before
[https://hn.algolia.com/?query=sperm%20count&sort=byPopularit...](https://hn.algolia.com/?query=sperm%20count&sort=byPopularity&prefix&page=0&dateRange=all&type=story)

------
moneytide1
It's not about incapacity to fertilize - it's evolution of reproductive
effectiveness.

Less is more.

------
oceanghost
If anything, I'm more fertile than ever.

